# Maxant 20



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Even though this is somewhat repetitive of what is on some other threads, I just wanted to report how much I love my Maxant 20 frame extractor. I had been using an 18 frame Mann Lake for a number of years owned by my buddy, but this year went out and got it. I was really pleasantly surprised not only by the price but the service too.
This thing is really built well, the reel is solid and I am very happy with it. You can crank it up, adjust the speed, and get much higher speeds with less vibration. I got the heavy duty leg kit.
For what its worth.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, I am sure this extractor will bring you many many years of "fun"! :thumbsup:


----------



## trapperbob (May 27, 2007)

I've extracted about 350lbs of honey with mine this year and was very happy with it also. It sit in storage for about 3 months before I could use it and I was like a kid with a new sled just waiting for some snow. This is one purchase I'm sure to never regret. I almost ordered a smller one then decided I was going to try to expand every year for a while and thought maybe I better go ahead and get the 20 frame and am very glad that I did. A new site opened up for me so I will be doubleing the amount of hives I now have come spring and will need the out put that the 20 will provide.


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

I have the 3100H and love it. But I kinda wish i had the power kit.


----------



## BonnieBee (Jul 29, 2007)

But, but, but,

it comes with a plastic honey gate!

Don't shoot me! Just messin' with ya'll!


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Nylon not plastic :shhhh:


----------



## BonnieBee (Jul 29, 2007)

My Bad!


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

My 30 frame Maxant kicks *****


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

MAXANT said:


> Thanks for the comments, I am sure this extractor will bring you many many years of "fun"! :thumbsup:


I have to make one correction. Change "many,many years" to "Lifetime" They are built that well, and right here in Massachusetts to boot.


----------



## Hampton (Apr 24, 2007)

My Maxant 20 is great.


----------



## dpbntn (Mar 1, 2009)

Maxant Rocks!! We just completed our first extraction using the 20 frame. Great quailty of materials and construction - and made in the US of A!
Now, if they only made a capping basket to fit.........

Dpbntn

Tucson Honey Co.


----------



## surewoodys (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a maxant 500-20 extractor in like new condition I would like to sell, they dont make this model anymore and I was wondering what they sold for new?


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Depending on its age, around $2000


----------



## pokerman11 (Feb 9, 2009)

You guys are really moving me towards a Maxtant 3100w/power for my ~12 hives. 

Going to get a extractor this winter and Maxant is on the list of my finalists.

Does anybody (expecialy maxant) do off-season or scratch/dent sales this time of year?


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

We extracted with our 1400P last night. As this is our 1st year, we had only enough for one load. I bought this used in September and MAXANT set me up with a manual. I mounted it on a base made of 4 x 4s and 3/4" plywood. The extractor worked like a charm. It's a bit chilly in Minnesota now, so I brought the full icing pail into the house and it smells soooo good. Tastes great, too!


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

pokerman11 said:


> You guys are really moving me towards a Maxtant 3100w/power for my ~12 hives.
> 
> Going to get a extractor this winter and Maxant is on the list of my finalists.
> 
> Does anybody (expecialy maxant) do off-season or scratch/dent sales this time of year?


Scratch and dents are very rare, BUT they might happen once or twice. Shall I go out in the shop tomorrow and accidentally drop one off the roof?


----------



## pokerman11 (Feb 9, 2009)

Well if one falls down the staircase of somthing, shoot me a message. I'll sweeten the deal with about 5 lbs of Haribo's I brought back from Germany.



What about off-season sales? It's quite a few months until nector flow, so I got lots of time


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

pokerman11 said:


> Well if one falls down the staircase of somthing, shoot me a message. I'll sweeten the deal with about 5 lbs of Haribo's I brought back from Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> What about off-season sales? It's quite a few months until nector flow, so I got lots of time


If you have some Haribos, its time to come clean and work a deal with me!


----------



## LSBees (Sep 24, 2009)

I am another one who picked up a used 1400 - 20 frame extractor, Maxant send the manual free. It works like a champ and is a very solid built rig. 



NowThen said:


> We extracted with our 1400P last night. As this is our 1st year, we had only enough for one load. I bought this used in September and MAXANT set me up with a manual. I mounted it on a base made of 4 x 4s and 3/4" plywood. The extractor worked like a charm. It's a bit chilly in Minnesota now, so I brought the full icing pail into the house and it smells soooo good. Tastes great, too!


----------

